# Orchids of Los Osos



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 16, 2007)

Wow! I just got an amazing deal....I won 4 paphs from Orchids of los Osos on ebay (orchidsolo)....niveum, armeniacum, micranthum, and Maelstrom (Armeni White x malipoense)....all were around $25.....S&H was free, as the order totaled over $100, but what a bunch of plants! The niveum was the same plant in their photo, with 3 growths....but the others just had single growths in their pix.....the plants themselves were not what was shown on Ebay....instead, they were enormous multigrowth plants...micranthum and armeniacum were 4 mature sized growths, with lots of smaller ones...I'm not even sure how many are on armeniacum....and the Maelstrom was not only enormous, but in bud also! Definitely a place to check out....Take care, Eric


----------



## Ron-NY (May 16, 2007)

you did much better than when I purchased from them a few years ago.


----------



## Marco (May 16, 2007)

congrats Eric


----------



## gonewild (May 16, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> you did much better than when I purchased from them a few years ago.



That is because I am developing their internet sales for them now. Customer satisfaction is completely guaranteed. You should never get less than you expect.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 16, 2007)

gonewild said:


> That is because I am developing their internet sales for them now. Customer satisfaction is completely guaranteed. You should never get less than you expect.


that sure beats being enticed into buying a small seedling with a pic of an award winning Dollgoldi.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2007)

Ya! Lance is working really hard on customer satisfaction there. I just got my Phrag. Elizabeth March that he dug up for me, In very nice shape. Eric, you can send the armeniacum to me so I'll have a species, thanx!


----------



## bwester (May 17, 2007)

All the plants I've gotten have been top notch. Plus, Lance is awesome with customer service. I accidentally got shipped the wrong plant, they let me keep it and I had the one I ordered 2 days later!!!


----------



## Hien (May 17, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Wow! I just got an amazing deal....I won 4 paphs from Orchids of los Osos on ebay (orchidsolo)....niveum, armeniacum, micranthum, and Maelstrom (Armeni White x malipoense)....all were around $25.....S&H was free, as the order totaled over $100, but what a bunch of plants! The niveum was the same plant in their photo, with 3 growths....but the others just had single growths in their pix.....the plants themselves were not what was shown on Ebay....instead, they were enormous multigrowth plants...micranthum and armeniacum were 4 mature sized growths, with lots of smaller ones...I'm not even sure how many are on armeniacum....and the Maelstrom was not only enormous, but in bud also! Definitely a place to check out....Take care, Eric


 You just midwife to a lot of new bidders to compete with your next bid, Eric:rollhappy:
Anyway, thanks for the tip.
I wonder if you can order these straight from Los Osos and have this kind of good deal too, or this is a benefit for ebay users only?


----------



## kentuckiense (May 17, 2007)

25$ armeniacum, you say? I'll be watching the orchidsolo listings from now on!


----------



## Hien (May 17, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> 25$ armeniacum, you say? I'll be watching the orchidsolo listings from now on!


 No not just any armeniacum. but a 4 mature growths with tons of small starts.
Gee where was I, never get such a good deal like that?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 17, 2007)

Actually, I just counted....armeniacum has 5 major growths...plus little ones. The funny thing is that I lost the bids for armeniacum, micranthum, and Maelstrom...I was offered what I assume was 2nd dibs at the price I had bid on. Who knows what the real winner got? or if the winner changed his/her mind...regardless, the picture was of a single growth plant in all cases. By the way, it is easy to mix up Los Osos with The Orchid House, which was also in Los Osos.....Norris Powell was a character, a grand curmudgeon, with great paphs...but he played fast and loose with his identifications...I gave up buying from them because so many paphs were mislabeled. Some of the Los Osos plants were advertized as coming from the collection of "the late norris Powell"....so I was wary of those...but my Maelstrom was one of Norris's plants. It looks just like Lynleigh Koopowitz, which it should..., given that its armeni White x malipoense, but for all I know it is LK...won't know until the bloom opens...then again, I probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference....regardless, it was a good deal. Take care, Eric


----------



## Hien (May 18, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Actually, I just counted....armeniacum has 5 major growths...plus little ones. The funny thing is that I lost the bids for armeniacum, micranthum, and Maelstrom...I was offered what I assume was 2nd dibs at the price I had bid on. Who knows what the real winner got? or if the winner changed his/her mind...regardless, the picture was of a single growth plant in all cases. By the way, it is easy to mix up Los Osos with The Orchid House, which was also in Los Osos.....Norris Powell was a character, a grand curmudgeon, with great paphs...but he played fast and loose with his identifications...I gave up buying from them because so many paphs were mislabeled. Some of the Los Osos plants were advertized as coming from the collection of "the late norris Powell"....so I was wary of those...but my Maelstrom was one of Norris's plants. It looks just like Lynleigh Koopowitz, which it should..., given that its armeni White x malipoense, but for all I know it is LK...won't know until the bloom opens...then again, I probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference....regardless, it was a good deal. Take care, Eric


 Ah, the winning bidder get a 1 growth armenicum.:rollhappy: :rollhappy: and the runner up, you, get a multi growth. This is precious. 
I guess Mr. Norris is still able to reach from beyond to play fast & loose with your new plants' tags huh?:rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (May 18, 2007)

Hien said:


> Ah, the winning bidder get a 1 growth armenicum.:rollhappy: :rollhappy: and the runner up, you, get a multi growth. This is precious.
> I guess Mr. Norris is still able to reach from beyond to play fast & loose with your new plants' tags huh?:rollhappy:



Mr. Norris (Powell) had nothing to do with it! Had he had a touch in it Eric would have received a tiny plant, and probably not even an armeniacum! :sob: 

Eric was a competitive bidder and was snipped out at the end. As an Ebay Seller I appreciate buyers that place early bids. I think he actually placed his first bids soon after I listed the plants. Even though the final selling price may be low the fact that certain bidders place early bids and bid competitively throughout the auction is a reason for me to make second chance offers. 
So Eric got a reward for bidding in the open and making selling just a little bit more enjoyable.

For Ebay buyers it is always about getting the lowest price possible and a great deal (steal). Some sellers have feelings too! oke: You would not believe how many emails we get from buyers saying they really wanted the item but got outbid at the last second and there was no time left to place another bid. For a Seller this is money out of the pocket.

The single growth plants are very well worth the price and everyone who receives a plant from Orchids of Los Osos is a winner. I have instructed the shipping manager to make sure everyone gets more than they expect for every order. It sounds like the shipping manager went a little overboard on Eric's order, and FREE shipping yet! Thank goodness the owner of Orchids of Los Osos does not read orchid forums! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2007)

I think bidders should bid what the think they are willing to spend to get the plant. I lost a few deals on multigrowth Dollgoldi's because I was trying to get a price better than listed by retail vendors. I may actually have to spend the money to get a big one [Dollgoldi that is!]


----------

